# Opening Day of Rifle



## B4TheRush (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, been waiting for opening day of rifle for a longgg time. Since i havnt got into the bow and muzzleloader hunting yet just due to shortage on cash. Went out on some private land with my cousin and uncle where we usually have pretty good luck not many buck but usually big doe. The rut was a little late this year so we were pretty excited for a buck. Get in the stand at 5:30, around 7 i shoot a big spike with my brand new .308 shot great dead on accurate too. Around 8:50 a nice 8 point comes and checks out my spike so i let it walk to my cousin and he nabbed it. After we got back from breakfast we sat around and napped and at about 2:30 p.m. a nice big wide 8 point comes barreling through the woods and my uncle drops it at about 150 yards. So, so far this day is about as good as we could of asked so we hop in the stands at 4p.m. just to see what happens and sure enough at about 5 here comes a group of big doe and we all get one. So bagged our limit for all 3 of us opening day, not to mention it was beautiful outside. All in all great hunt and hope you guys are having as much luck as i am! Keep at it im hoping for another mounter this year haha.

Jacob


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats on a great opening day.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

double congrats


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you all. I have only been on a couple hunts so far this year. Have not seen anything. I was going the morning but this hacking cold has me home bound.


----------



## B4TheRush (Oct 13, 2010)

haha thx guys! Checked out a few pubic wma's around where i live and havnt had any luck yet jumped about 8 but couldnt get a shot.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

B4TheRush just what part of Va you from? I may know a place you could hunt around here, its State Proptery.


----------

